# Tegu Tongue Shots



## Strange_Evil (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure if a thread like this has ever been done, if so oh we'll can't find it . 

So like the title say's let see some "Tegu tongue shots". I'm pretty sure you all have some so please share, these are personally my fav kind of tegu pics and are the hardest to get.

I only got about two pic and one is horrible quality.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 24, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> Not sure if a thread like this has ever been done, if so oh we'll can't find it .
> 
> So like the title say's let see some "Tegu tongue shots". I'm pretty sure you all have some so please share, these are personally my fav kind of tegu pics and are the hardest to get.
> 
> I only got about two pic and one is horrible quality.


The forum on your pc looks familiar. Nice tegu.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 24, 2011)

still havnt got one yet but will try


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 24, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> still havnt got one yet but will try



[attachment=3120]

Don't know how to make the picture bigger in the post?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 24, 2011)

_Ask and ye shall receive,.. from a tease to the full monty. Here lizard, lizard,..  











































_


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome thread idea! I love these shots  Somehow Rango has been able to avoid all tongue shots. I'm probably posting too many but I forgot how many pictures I have of these guys...

Heres baby Guru last summer





Guru Oct '10





Heres guru this summer








Shortly before getting his nails done





Little Gary





Bigger Gary





Heres one of my old savy


----------



## tora (Aug 24, 2011)

My tegus have totally been able to keep me from getting tongue pics! I try so hard but haven't lucked out yet lol. I really want one of my red because the end of his tongue is black, it's so cute.

Great thread idea, these are my favorite kind of pics too.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 24, 2011)

Loving the tongue pics everyone, beautiful tegu's and one sav i'm seeing. Keep them coming .

No worries tora, you'll get one just break out the camera and a bowl of turkey lol. 


@jdpFL, the picture is an attachment,once someone clicks on it the pic gets large. I could pm you a good site to upload and edit pics for free, really fast and easy if you like.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's one of my old tegu who passed at hibernation


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 24, 2011)

Sure thing, strange! Thanks!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 25, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Here's one of my old tegu who passed at hibernation



Sorry to hear that, s/he was a beautiful tegu!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 25, 2011)

those are all wiked good i still cant get any lol hes too quick


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is one of Jekyll lol. He loves the paint brush, helps him clean off substrate, that and he uses my hand.


----------



## tora (Aug 26, 2011)

So cuteee! I finally got one I just need to find my camera cable.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

finallly


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 26, 2011)

Aw! How cute! Ours was already grown when we got him. I love him, but I want a hatchling someday!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

i want him to be BIGGGG lol


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 26, 2011)

lol ^ don't we all! And great flicks!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

im gladd i finally got a pic after like 20 shots lol


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 26, 2011)

That was a great shot j.sawyer, I had him on my arm today, getting ready to pull him out, and I did it again. I need to break my self of the coming over the top , he saw the shadow and bolted right back into the enclosure thank god. I keep hearing all these loose tegu stories and it worries me. There are so many places I'm sure he could go that I haven't thought of,but the places with the most heat are all in the same area. The water heater is in a separate space which has no access to it. The good news is he doesn't hold grudges, five minutes later he will be back on my arm, or asleep in my hand, so trust isn't the issue, it's just me controlling my urge to get a hand on him so he doesn't bolt, at least in a way that won't scare him.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

yea i have the same problem i have trust outside of the enclosur but he hates me takkin him out i just need to fin the really big home made enclosure so i can grabb him at arm level not from the top


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 26, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> yea i have the same problem i have trust outside of the enclosur but he hates me takkin him out i just need to fin the really big home made enclosure so i can grabb him at arm level not from the top



Haha me too J.sawyer me too lol. I am 6' and the enclosure is on the ground, so I have this...blind spot between where the opening on the top is,and about 8-10 inches before I see him again when he's outside,so that always worries me, not to mention it sucks for trying to get a hold of him so to speak without spooking him where he won't see my hand.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

my guys really tame he just hates gettin picked up but me n him will get past it just need to finish the big enclosure


----------



## Gedy (Aug 30, 2011)

just a little tongue , but I hope it counts


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 30, 2011)

Gedy said:


> just a little tongue , but I hope it counts



Sure does, beautiful tegu, great pic!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 7, 2011)

Got another one today,this one was a bit blurry though.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 8, 2011)

good one im not gunna get one for awhile sensse hes down for hibernation


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 8, 2011)

I FINALLY GOT ONE OF FLICK!!!


----------



## tora (Sep 8, 2011)

That one is AWESOME! You got it at like, max length lol. 
I like how you can see the texture of it as well!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 8, 2011)

@Jsawyer, ahh man. I'm really hoping mines stays up, he's been going down earlier now and eating a bit less. Just hoping he stays up lols.

@baby, Epic Tongue shot !


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 8, 2011)

I took it with a Droid x. The sun just sparkles off of it. I was so excited! Lol


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 9, 2011)

@strange yea mine stopped eating pretty much a few days ago now he's been sleepin for like 3days or so.... It's sadd to not get to see him but hopefully when he wakes he hits a growth spurt and gets massive


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 9, 2011)

_Thirst quenching 









_


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 9, 2011)

^^ those are adorable! I love it when they stand up to check things out.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 9, 2011)

Great shots bubblz, He's really beefed up. Your doing a really good job.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 9, 2011)

I second this!



rhetoricx said:


> ^^ those are adorable! I love it when they stand up to check things out.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 9, 2011)

_Thanks everyone,..  I thought he was gonna try to climb in for a min there._


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 10, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Thanks everyone,..  I thought he was gonna try to climb in for a min there._



I see that back leg thinking about it! Lol


----------



## reptastic (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol I call these the million dollar shots because they are so hard to get


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 13, 2011)

Cute =0)


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 13, 2011)

@rep, they really are lols, your tegu looks amazing,great shot!

I got another one, but not from my tegu ... Beauty says hi! On news paper, going to get some more aspen tomorrow


----------



## jwax17 (Oct 2, 2011)

heres what i got


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 2, 2011)

Thats an awesome picture! Look at that face!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 2, 2011)

_Ditto ^^^  I had such a girly Awwww moment. That face and the little green head with those eyes. _


----------



## jwax17 (Oct 5, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Thats an awesome picture! Look at that face!



thanks just got lucky with that one


----------



## toxxxickitten (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's like the one tongue shot I have ever got of Cuddles.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 8, 2011)

not too good, but thats all i have right now


----------



## Strange_Evil (Oct 8, 2011)

Cuddles looks great, really cool shot!

BillieJean, your tegu is really cool looking. Someone as hungry lol.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## apocalypse910 (Oct 10, 2011)

Not getting my tegu till next summer - so here is a leopard gecko shot I just took.






Here is the whole set-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627866495370/with/6232525579/

Sorry for the camera phone quality


----------



## Strange_Evil (Oct 10, 2011)

^ Epic lol!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 11, 2011)

Leopard geckos are adorable! That's so cool


----------



## spark678 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Strange_Evil (Oct 11, 2011)

@Spark, lol those are great pics. What did he have with that about 5 pinks? Got yourself a little porker.


----------



## spark678 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks lol not today. he is a little porker and a growing boy!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Nov 8, 2011)

my face got in the one xD oops


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 8, 2011)

Loving all of the tongue pictures!!!


----------



## thenikkix3 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice pictures! Can't wait to get an actual GOOD shot of my tegu's tongue - splits into 3. lol


----------



## BillieJeAn (Nov 8, 2011)

thenikkix3 said:


> Nice pictures! Can't wait to get an actual GOOD shot of my tegu's tongue - splits into 3. lol



definitely can't wait to see this!


----------



## DaLoaner (Nov 8, 2011)

loving the pics, heres the only tongue shots i got......im still trying to catch a good yawn,but always miss it


----------



## Jefroka (Nov 8, 2011)

Great topic!


----------



## Bk101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Tegu Tongue Shot... On Accident!!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 9, 2011)

Bk101 said:


> Tegu Tongue Shot... On Accident!!



Now that, is damn well awesome. 3 way split.


----------



## Bk101 (Nov 9, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> Bk101 said:
> 
> 
> > Tegu Tongue Shot... On Accident!!
> ...



Thank u!!!


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 9, 2011)

Here are a few more, most of you probably saw them on different threads but I wanted to add them to this one.

Guru my 1 year old





Rango a 2 year old





Hybrid another 2 year old


----------



## Strange_Evil (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful tegus and great shots everyone!


----------



## nmbugs (Nov 13, 2011)

Here are two I got the other day.






This one is probably my favorite though!






BTW does anyone notice their Tegu licking their chops? It's strange how it almost looks like they have two tongues when they do this. My Chomper licks his chops between eating each superworm. It is so funny because once again it is so dog like!


----------



## apocalypse910 (Dec 3, 2011)

I got this leo tongue shot last night.. 






They have some of the most adorable expressions when it is feeding time.


----------



## Aardbark (Dec 4, 2011)

I love all these tongue shots.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## HPIZZLE (Dec 13, 2011)

nmbugs said:


> Here are two I got the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that tegu is incredible looking.
and you give it justice with your camera and your picture taking skills.

love those pics.


----------



## AP27 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have these 3 of Odin.


----------



## ilovelizards (Jan 20, 2012)

Here are mine taken today on my new camera!


----------



## Renske (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Strange_Evil (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey come on tegutalkers,i know you all still have plenty of awesome tongue shots to go around! Post them here !


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 22, 2012)

[attachment=5804]
[attachment=5805]
[attachment=5806]


----------



## Strange_Evil (Nov 22, 2012)

Beautiful Colombian, love the shots!


----------



## nhood97 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jazz, my 8 month old columbian, marching through the bathtub like he owns the place.


----------



## elmo (Jan 3, 2013)

elmo kisses


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 3, 2013)

Godzilla said look at me now

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## 5HiddenLizards (Jan 12, 2013)

Was not expecting this one!

[attachment=6144]


This one I was working for...lol
[attachment=6145]


----------

